# Well I'm back... I hope ...



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello All, 

I've been gone for a while but now I hope that I'm going to hang around for a bit longer before my life explodes again. 

The company that I was working went semi-banckrupt and I was encouraged to find a new job. I'm now in the process of selling my house before the bank does it for me. 

Thankfully my mother bought a nice big house for me and the familly to move into. My appartement is 3000 sq ft and we also have two more appartements for additional income. I will be able to manage the house and the appartement for my mom and the rent is good. 

The bonus is that I now have a nice 10 x 10 fish room equiped with a sink and toilet. Hence why I have no fish; when things were bad, I neglected the tanks and most of them went green and some fish passed. 

Since we are now settling in, I will be adding some new lights and cabinets for all the fish tanks. I'm planning on starting small by growing plants and then adding fish in the near future. 

I'll try to post pics when I dig my camera out of one of the boxes.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

3000 sq ft apt? that's a house.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Yup, pretty much. I guess I should explain that we got lucky with a capital "L". We knew the owners of the house for many years and when they moved into a nursing home they sold it to my mom for hella cheap. So now I'm renting from my mommy. 

All my rooms have walk-in closets; Tell me what would a 4 and 3 year old do with a walk-in closet. 

I've got two living rooms.. I don't even have that much furniture.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Welcome back.

Hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome back Shattered 
It seems you are doing well. 
The house sounds really fantastic and a 10x10 plumbed fish room, very nice.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Omg walk in closet!!! Fort!!!  LOL

I am so happy things are working out for you so far.. I know things are rough but they will work out for you. <3


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> Omg walk in closet!!! Fort!!!  LOL


lol that's what I was going to say the kiddies would do with the closet


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I say another little fish room. 

Welcome back!


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks all. 

The forts is a good idea, now to pick up more pillows. 

As it stands the fish room is plumbed and carpeted. I have to of my tanks semi-operational just to keep my plants alive. 

Tonight I'm getting the third one up....


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Welcome back! Don't think of it as a set back think of it as a new opportunity! Can't wait to see what you do with the place! It sounds like things are starting to go in a more positive direction for you, I hope that trend continue's!  

You do know we expect pictures don't you?


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Ahhh but of course, but all I would have at the moment are pictures of a room filled with boxes and one excercise bike.


----------

